# Doctors press conference video you may have not seen yet.



## macgeek (Jul 28, 2020)

you wont see it because google facebook youtube twitter keep censoring it. why? 

https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2020...rs-capitol-hill-coronavirus-press-conference/


----------



## win231 (Jul 28, 2020)

Easy to see why such information would be censored.  And these doctors will probably pay a price for telling the truth because it exposes the lies we've been told.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2020)

Good question .. look at 45:42.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 28, 2020)

The “leadership” team of the America’s Frontline Doctors group includes ophthalmologists, an orthopaedic surgeon and a psychiatrist.


----------



## cookiei (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Good question .. look at 45:42.
> 
> View attachment 115487


I was curious but didn't click on the breitbart link because it's a far right and bias group. Thanks for the snippet.


----------



## macgeek (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't know these doctors in the video personally, so I have no idea what the political views of these doctors are and I don't care.... *I wanted to hear what their saying* *about the virus*...    I come from a world where we share ideas, even Ideas we don't agree with... we don't censor ideas just because we don't like them or agree with them.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 28, 2020)

cookiei said:


> I was curious but didn't click on the breitbart link because it's a far right and bias group. Thanks for the snippet.


My daughter saw the video on someone's Facebook feed this morning. I thought it had been scrubbed from Facebook, Google, Twitter (talk about censoring), but part of it still seems to be on Facebook, at least for now.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 28, 2020)

macgeek said:


> I don't know these doctors in the video personally, so I have no idea what the political views of these doctors are and I don't care.... *I wanted to hear what their saying* *about the virus*...    I come from a world where we share ideas, even Ideas we don't agree with... we don't censor ideas just because we don't like them or agree with them.


I watched those videos before they were taken down. These doctors did not disparage either political party, express any political ideology. They didn't even disparage the news media. They were professional and to the point in their presentations.

 Their expressed wishes were to share what they have learned about the covid19 virus, caring for and treating patients with covid19 (including the judicious use of hydroxychloroquine, zinc and azithromax in very sick patients, prophylaxis using this drug), and their suggestions in lieu of shutting down the schools and the economy, and to alleviate the abject fear (stoked by the news media, IMO) shared by so many of this virus.
They stated that they wished only for an open and honest sharing, and debate about the virus, and related their experiences with their efforts being censored by their management, state medical boards and the media. 

They also dispelled some of the  myths and "factoids"  about the virus, the illnesses, the "data", the medication circulating out there among the populace.
Now I see that in addition to their videos on Facebook, YouTube, and Google, their website has also been taken down. I accessed it last night (it looked to be mostly under construction-it was fairly new), but this morning the website showed only as "expired." 
Additionally, I see the usual media types out working hard to try and discredit these doctors personally, as well as what they said.
Makes one wonder why it is they feel they must censor these doctors with such vengeance.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2020)

@Birdlady, I'm not referring to this particular video, as I do not click on anything from Breitbart and therefore haven't watched it.  

The sites you mentioned all have publicly stated policies about disallowing incendiary, false, deliberately misleading, libelous, harmful, and similar types of posts on their platforms. YouTube, Twitter, Google, Instagram, Facebook and others are owned websites; they are not the public square, and as such they are not obligated to offer First Amendment Rights. Privately owned platforms can decide whether to allow people the opportunity to spout whatever claims they desire.

Similarly, webhosting services (GoDaddy and others) typically have certain standards and clauses written into their contracts, including the right to remove a site from their servers at their own discretion.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2020)

It's a stunning world we live in these days. This video was only the first day of a doctors summit in DC. I'm watching live right now. You can't believe how wrong the media has been on this. I beg people to tune in on you tube now before they dump it again. These doctors are stating facts that are known throughout the world medical community, but has been blacked out by people here with an agenda.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2020)

cookiei said:


> I was curious but didn't click on the breitbart link because it's a far right and bias group. Thanks for the snippet.



 I really feel sorry that you are so blinded with hatred to the "far right and bias group" as you called it, that you would cut your own nose off to spite your face. Why not do what I do and hold your nose and visit some of these sites that you don't like and just listen to doctors who maybe, just maybe will know the facts about this virus. After that, you can just ignore some opinion reader on that particular site.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hmmm, so all the other places in the world that have been able to control the spread through the methods that our mainstream media have been reporting on must have magically done so without the amazing censored information that these doctors are touting.  Seems completely unlikely to me.


----------



## win231 (Jul 28, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I really feel sorry that you are so blinded with hatred to the "far right and bias group" as you called it, that you would cut your own nose off to spite your face. Why not do what I do and hold your nose and visit some of these sites that you don't like and just listen to doctors who maybe, just maybe will know the facts about this virus. After that, you can just ignore some opinion reader on that particular site.


Sometimes, a person's mind is made up & they don't want exposure to anything that might inspire thinking.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Hmmm, so all the other places in the world that have been able to control the spread through the methods that our mainstream media have been reporting on must have magically done so without the amazing censored information that these doctors are touting.  Seems completely unlikely to me.



LOL, sounds a lot like those ads that always begin:  "Here's something about [whatever] that your doctor doesn't want you to know."


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 28, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @Birdlady, I'm not referring to this particular video, as I do not click on anything from Breitbart and therefore haven't watched it.
> 
> The sites you mentioned all have publicly stated policies about disallowing incendiary, false, deliberately misleading, libelous, harmful, and similar types of posts on their platforms. YouTube, Twitter, Google, Instagram, Facebook and others are owned websites; they are not the public square, and as such they are not obligated to offer First Amendment Rights. Privately owned platforms can decide whether to allow people the opportunity to spout whatever claims they desire.
> 
> Similarly, webhosting services (GoDaddy and others) typically have certain standards and clauses written into their contracts, including the right to remove a site from their servers at their own discretion.



Standards which are selectively enforced to censor anything they deem "unacceptable", ie, anything that doesn't fall in lockstep with the official far left or "liberal" narrative. It's appalling, and utterly hypocritical what these sites do allow to stand if it furthers that narrative. 

I wasn't born yesterday, I understand the rights of private entities to conduct business as they choose. When those entities are in the business of communicating and disseminating exchange of information, ideas, or opinions, and even healthy debate of such by diverse individuals who use these entities as their platform, one might wonder at their "corporate decisions" to exclude a particular group of individuals solely because their contributions don't agree with what the masses are "supposed" to be thinking.  

It's also all too apparent how pervasive the actions of those that would silence others who express ideas, concepts or opinions that don't jive with the approved narrative have become. It's hard NOT to speculate on the motives of those who engage in such vicious censorship.
Those whose goals are to control each and every avenue of communication, to squelch diverse ideas and information totally.  

Oh, and Starsong, my response was not to your post, it was to MacGeek, who said he(?she) wanted to hear what these doctors had to say, and apparently was unable to do so thanks to the censorship of these sites. It matters not to me what you read or where you get your information, that's your choice. Though I will say the videos I was referring to could be found at locations other than on Breitbart, thanks to the interest of so many who also wanted to hear, and pass along what these docs had to say.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 28, 2020)

If anyone wants to read the NY Times take on the video here is their article about it.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/28/...odule=Well&pgtype=Homepage&section=Technology


----------



## rgp (Jul 28, 2020)

macgeek said:


> I don't know these doctors in the video personally, so I have no idea what the political views of these doctors are and I don't care.... *I wanted to hear what their saying* *about the virus*...    I come from a world where we share ideas, even Ideas we don't agree with... we don't censor ideas just because we don't like them or agree with them.




 Agree !


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 28, 2020)

This was presented to the public for information by professional physicians, nothing more.  The hysteria of FB, Twitter, et al in censoring same is blatantly wrong.  If I choose on my personal account to share this information, FB has no right to remove it.  Simply because they disagree with its veracity does not make their findings correct either.  Leave it up to the public receiving this information to decide and take it from there.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2020)

I cut it off as soon as I saw I was organized by the Tea Party.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2020)

Whatever happened to  "give us all sides of the argument/information"   and let everyone figure it out for themselves?

We don't want to live in a controlled society ... I think that's called communism
Let us use our brains,  and honor free speech.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 28, 2020)

The first doctor to speak, Dr. Hamilton, is a pediatrician.  I can only speak for myself, but if I caught an infectious disease like COVID-19, I would put my trust in an infectious disease specialist  like Dr. Fauci, instead of some random pediatrician or family practice doctor.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 28, 2020)

Why no masks on any of them? Sounds like they're generalizing everything they address as a 'no problem' attitude....wonder who put them up to these shennanigans, hmmmm....wait till the teachers start getting the virus from the kids, even if the kids dont infect other kids as much.....
and the doc who treated over 300 patients with the virus and none died cuz of taking that hydroxy-whatever it is, well maybe they're actually onto something that we were told didnt work, another hmmmm from me....
still watching the video here....


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2020)

Autumn said:


> The first doctor to speak, Dr. Hamilton, is a pediatrician.  I can only speak for myself, but if I caught an infectious disease like COVID-19, I would put my trust in an infectious disease specialist  like Dr. Fauci, instead of some random pediatrician or family practice doctor.


This Dr. Fausi???  Yeah, he's got all the answers.

In January Dr. Anthony Fauci told Newsmax TV that the United States “*did not have to worry”* about the coronavirus and that it was *“not a major threat.”*
Dr. Fauci warned of an apocalyptic coronavirus pandemic — then just weeks later he later *compared the coronavirus to a bad flu*.
On March 20th Dr. Fauci jumped in and *“corrected” the president *during a press briefing on *hydroxychloroquine treatment for coronavirus* saying, “You got to be careful when you say ‘fairly effective.’ It was never done in a clinical trial… It was given to individuals and felt that maybe it worked.”
Exactly two weeks later hydroxychloroquine was deemed the most highly rated treatment for the novel coronavirus in an international poll of more than 6,000 doctors.
Week of April 13th.. Dr. Fauci based all of his predictions on *garbage IHME models* that were OFF BY MILLIONS and then told reporters this past week,* “You can’t really rely on models.”*
and on and on.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2020)

Dr. Anthony Fauci, is not a virologist, and Virology is a science.

Intelligent decisions on countermeasures require hard data, but doctors such as Dr.Fauci have been “scaring the hell out of people and watching curves based on projections based on meaningless numbers.” The most important fact about COVID-19is its true mortality rate, that is the number who die of the virus divided by the number infected by it. No algorithms. Simple arithmetic. None of that for Fauci, who has taken up coronavirus prophecy.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2020)

Or maybe you're talking about this Dr. Fauci. 

https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/4379


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 28, 2020)

Which is why I pay no attention to Dr. Fauci at all.  All doctors regardless of their specialty have been engaged in treating this COVID-19.  Every nation affected put out a call to their physicians to come forth and help in ICUs and ERs when it became a pandemic.  Too many people were not as healthy as thought and some died from complications.  One of my doctor's was not available until recently as he was busy trying to keep patients alive who were on respirators.  I am certain the doctors who spoke today were all up to speed on this virus.  There will be pros and cons and arguing about it solve nothing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

You know...I just wish....just once...we could get news reports that actually stated the same things so we weren't constantly left to wonder what's truth & what's not. They are so flip floppy on every single piece of information about this that I no longer know what to believe.


----------



## win231 (Jul 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You know...I just wish....just once...we could get news reports that actually stated the same things so we weren't constantly left to wonder what's truth & what's not. They are so flip floppy on every single piece of information about this that I no longer know what to believe.


Well, isn't that the case with just about anything?    Studies have shown:

"Coffee causes bladder cancer."   "Coffee prevents bladder cancer."   "Coffee is very high in antioxidants - even more than fruits & vegetables."

"Saturated fat in meat & dairy causes heart attacks & high blood pressure."  "Saturated fat has nothing to do with heart disease; the problem is sugar."

"Eggs are high in cholesterol & should be avoided."   "Eggs are a good source of protein & Zinc.  Eat no more than 4 eggs a week."

"Milk does a body good."    "Milk causes prostate cancer & diabetes."   "Milk is only healthy for baby cows."

"Drinking even small amounts of alcohol increases your risk of liver cancer."  "Red wine is a natural blood thinner & decreases your blood pressure."

"Olive oil is bad for you because it's 100% fat."   "The healthy fat in olive oil, nuts & avocado clears arteries."


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> This was presented to the public for information by professional physicians, nothing more.  The hysteria of FB, Twitter, et al in censoring same is blatantly wrong.  If I choose on my personal account to share this information, FB has no right to remove it.  Simply because they disagree with its veracity does not make their findings correct either.  Leave it up to the public receiving this information to decide and take it from there.



What makes you so sure they are "professional physicians," Lewkat? They look and sound pretty dubious to me, more like political operatives.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You know...I just wish....just once...we could get news reports that actually stated the same things so we weren't constantly left to wonder what's truth & what's not. They are so flip floppy on every single piece of information about this that I no longer know what to believe.



I know the feeling, Marci. We seem to thrive on controversy.

My take on it is that there are always those who are eager to jump in and believe any crackpot idea that comes down the pike, especially if it supports their political or philosophical take on life.  This is true of pretty much anything, but it becomes much more dangerous when we are dealing with a horrific virus, killing people in the hundreds of thousands.

"Under God" in the Pledge of Allegiance?  Who cares, really?  The atheists are annoyed by it, because it violates the separation of church and state. Remove it from the Pledge?  The religious right is annoyed by that idea.  But the consequences of including/ not including those two words are pretty minor (although the principle remains an important one) and nobody really cares enough to go to war over it.

That's just an example. We can probably come up with hundreds of other controversies that nobody really cares that much about.

But messing with the economy?  The loonies come out of the woodwork.  And that's what this is all about. "It's the economy, stupid."


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, isn't that the case with just about anything?    Studies have shown:
> 
> "Coffee causes bladder cancer."   "Coffee prevents bladder cancer."   "Coffee is very high in antioxidants - even more than fruits & vegetables."
> 
> ...


Yup. It's a PITA. And after 54 yrs I'm sick of it. I'm just gonna eat. Screw it. LOL


----------



## macgeek (Jul 29, 2020)

I want the truth. and our government and press can't seem to give us that. everything is political, everyone has their own agenda. when they are censoring doctors that they don't agree with that is sad. it's not the America I grew up in. We use to be able to disagree with people and still be friends and have conversations. not anymore I guess.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, isn't that the case with just about anything?    Studies have shown:
> 
> "Coffee causes bladder cancer."   "Coffee prevents bladder cancer."   "Coffee is very high in antioxidants - even more than fruits & vegetables."
> 
> ...



"Milk does a body good." is a marketing slogan that has nothing to do with a scientific study.

Some of your statements like the one about alcohol and wine are not contradictory and both can be true.  You can increase your chances of getting liver cancer by drinking wine, but at the same time it can be a natural blood thinner and decrease your blood pressure.

I'm not bothered by contradictory scientific studies because it's often the case that an earlier study is redone with greater precision or using newer information and/or techniques to get more or better information than previous studies.  One rarely sees a ping ponging of scientific results, they often go from what we believed to what we know now.

What often happens with studies about the way the body works is that scientists will first observe a pattern about people who behave a certain way and how that affects their health.  Then subsequent studies and research will try to determine what causes that to happen.  In some of those studies we learn something new about the way the body works and it will either contradict the original study or uncover something else that was causing the result.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> What makes you so sure they are "professional physicians," Lewkat? They look and sound pretty dubious to me, more like political operatives.


Except that there was not one word referring to politics ( no critical comments about one side of the aisle or the other)in their presentation. 
And should anyone be interested in doing anything but blindly assuming the worst about these people, it's easy enough to check their professional credentials via the internet. State's medical board licensure is public information.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 29, 2020)

I've seen it, I've thought about it, looks goofy and sounds like BS. Been hearing that Cure Lady also thinks alien DNA and demon sperm are the bane of mankind too. But censoring that crap isn't helping anything either. There's a lot of weirdo stuff on YouTube. One more, so what?


----------



## gennie (Jul 29, 2020)

As Pat Moynihan said, we are all entitled to our own opinions but not our own facts.

Censored because they are expressing THEIR OWN OPINION and presenting it in a public forum as fact with no actual facts to substantiate their beliefs.  

The only actual FACTS known so far are (1) it is extremely easy to catch (2) it is deadlier than most strains of the flu (3) it is fickle/capricious in nature.  Beyond that, all is opinion.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2020)

Birdlady said:


> Standards which are selectively enforced to censor anything they deem "unacceptable", ie, anything that doesn't fall in lockstep with the official far left or "liberal" narrative. It's appalling, and utterly hypocritical what these sites do allow to stand if it furthers that narrative.
> 
> I wasn't born yesterday, I understand the rights of private entities to conduct business as they choose. When those entities are in the business of communicating and disseminating exchange of information, ideas, or opinions, and even healthy debate of such by diverse individuals who use these entities as their platform, one might wonder at their "corporate decisions" to exclude a particular group of individuals solely because their contributions don't agree with what the masses are "supposed" to be thinking.
> 
> ...


In a forum setting we are free to comment on all posts, not only the ones that are specifically directed to us.

As for certain platforms exercising censorship, if you don't like their policies, don't visit them. Pretty simple.

I don't go to Breitbart's website, but neither do I question its right to choose its content, nor do I disagree with Breitbart's right to have a presence on the internet.

Likewise, those who disagree with Facebook, YouTube & Twitter policies are free avoid them.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 29, 2020)

This is probably one of the most stupid threads that I have seen in a long time.  Almost worse then the "gun arguments".  The left/right wing bias is so over the top that it begs understanding by any semi-rational person.  

Both sides of the argument are supporting opposing arguments that will kill or cure us, depending on your political views.  Just follow other posts by the defenders and detractors and it's obviously a political argument, not a medical one.  There's an election just over the horizon.  Winning that election or trying to discredit the election itself is far more important to some, than the lives that are collateral damage in this political war.

The other day, someone confused the "brown shirts" and Nazis with socialism/communism. So much for sensible discussion.

Never seen anything that even resembles this political campaign under any president and/or political party in my lifetime which, in my case, only extends back to Roosevelt and WWII.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 29, 2020)

Here's the PolitiFact response to the video:

https://www.politifact.com/factchec...all-video-hydroxychloroquine-not-covid-19-cu/


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

OK, after reading this in today's paper, I take back my question about being sure they are professional physicians. I was giving "professional physicians"
too much credit.

This is excerpted from a column by David von Drehle in today's Washington Post:

According to the Mayo Clinic, endometriosis is “an often painful disorder in which tissue similar to the tissue that normally lines the inside of [the] uterus — the endometrium — grows outside [the] uterus.”

Not so, says Stella Immanuel, a Houston pediatrician and spiritual leader of Fire Power Ministries, a pronouncedly non-orthodox church. Endometriosis and other potentially dangerous gynecological conditions are the residue of ****** intercourse with demons, Immanuel teaches. These demons, known as “spirit husbands” and “spirit wives” (you might prefer their pet names: Incubus and Succubus) once walked the Earth in physical form. After they drowned in Noah’s flood, however, they carried on only in non-corporeal form. They visit humans in sexy dreams, which aren’t dreams after all but spirit spouses making a booty call. The demons are responsible not only for diseases of the female reproductive system but also for male impotence, most financial troubles, marital discord and spiritual malaise.

This is not Immanuel’s only diversion from the medical mainstream. She also maintains that alien DNA is a component of some therapeutic drugs and that government scientists are developing a vaccine to prevent religious faith. You can find these and other teachings of hers on YouTube.

(_Facebook finally took down her page._)

In response, Immanuel threatened to have Jesus unplug Facebook’s servers.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> What makes you so sure they are "professional physicians," Lewkat? They look and sound pretty dubious to me, more like political operatives.



Uh, it is a medical summit meeting of DOCTORS.  smh
By the way, there are screwballs on all sides of the spectrum. That does not negate the fact that there are doctors who are treating patients with Hydroxychloroquine and the results are promising.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2020)

Perhaps some just play them on TV.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 29, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Uh, it is a medical summit meeting of DOCTORS.  smh
> By the way, there are screwballs on all sides of the spectrum. That does not negate the fact that there are doctors who are treating patients with Hydroxychloroquine and the results are promising.



Those positive results are according to the self reporting doctors.  We don't know how stringent their testing is, how rigorous their diagnostic tests are, etc...  I trust organizations dedicated to doing rigorous testing with tried and true methods not some doctors pulled together and funded by Tea Party related individuals and organizations.

This is not to say that anecdote results are completely useless.  There were several studies started with Hydroxychloroquine at multiple organizations that were abandoned after not showing results that warranted completing the studies.  Do you really believe doctors at these organizations would choose to abandon their studies if they thought that there was any promise.  Show me just one doctor from one of those organizations who disagreed with stopping the study.

Not every clinician is well versed in running studies or doing research.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 29, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Why no masks on any of them? Sounds like they're generalizing everything they address as a 'no problem' attitude....wonder who put them up to these shennanigans, hmmmm....wait till the teachers start getting the virus from the kids, even if the kids dont infect other kids as much.....
> and the doc who treated over 300 patients with the virus and none died cuz of taking that hydroxy-whatever it is, well maybe they're actually onto something that we were told didnt work, another hmmmm from me....
> still watching the video here....


Saw on late nite tv the african doc has her own spiritual ministry and to date, has no data to back up those cured patients...
who to believe is an ongoing choice for many of us.....
I also went back to view the remainder of the video and it wouldn't open.....


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

Well anyway, if Facebook's servers suddenly stop working, now we know who to blame.

(Poor old Jesus, the man can't get any rest!)


----------



## rgp (Jul 29, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Those positive results are according to the self reporting doctors.  We don't know how stringent their testing is, how rigorous their diagnostic tests are, etc...  I trust organizations dedicated to doing rigorous testing with tried and true methods not some doctors pulled together and funded by Tea Party related individuals and organizations.
> 
> This is not to say that anecdote results are completely useless.  There were several studies started with Hydroxychloroquine at multiple organizations that were abandoned after not showing results that warranted completing the studies.  Do you really believe doctors at these organizations would choose to abandon their studies if they thought that there was any promise.  Show me just one doctor from one of those organizations who disagreed with stopping the study.
> 
> Not every clinician is well versed in running studies or doing research.




They are all going to present themselves in a positive manner . Who are we [& or you] to know which of them are the more versed ? and or exactly what their background really is? Most everyone chooses to believe in this or that group / study , etc & so-on....because that is the group that supports our individual agenda. As someone else noted ... can we ever know who or what to believe ?

My own opinion, follow the money first .... and lately follow the party trying the hardest to push their political agenda.

Even in forums such as this. We are nothing more than black font on white background . Why would we/should we, believe anyone here ? any more than we would a random site link ? Again, opinion, follow your own heart & mind, choose what is best for you ..... from that.

Don't hang your hat too much on what the other guy is saying.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> They are all going to present themselves in a positive manner . Who are we [& or you] to know which of them are the more versed ? and or exactly what their background really is? Most everyone chooses to believe in this or that group / study , etc & so-on....because that is the group that supports our individual agenda. As someone else noted ... can we ever know who or what is correct ?
> 
> My own opinion, follow the money first .... and lately follow the party trying the hardest to push their political agenda.
> 
> ...



The WHO, the CDC and the NIH are all organizations that have existed for many years and have throughout the years have provided very reliable and accurate information regarding various diseases and health related situations.  I can confidently say that they are well versed in dealing with such issues.  They all have made mistakes in the past but they have worked through their established processes to correct mistakes they made earlier.

This group of doctors are all associated with a group that put up it's website in July of this year.  They have no longevity and no history as an organization.  It almost seems as if they were created to give an opposing point of view to that of established organizations that have been doing work in the area of disease and health for many years.

Yes through time and using established methods of inquiry and measurement we can know who and what was correct.  But in absence of that I'll usually go to those groups with proven track records before giving too much thought about the results of a relatively new and unknown group.

If these doctors followed and took part in the peer reviewed study process they would have known making a viral video in front of the Supreme Court is not the path one goes through to be taking seriously by the existing scientific community.

If the group had provided a well written, data backed study of their results with an announcement that it had been submitted to one of the many respected peer review journals when they made their video available it would have added to the weight of their claims.  As far as I know they didn't do that.  I'm sure both the NY Times and PolitiFact would have reported that if that had been part of their presentation.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 29, 2020)

StarSong said:


> In a forum setting we are free to comment on all posts, not only the ones that are specifically directed to us.
> 
> As for certain platforms exercising censorship, if you don't like their policies, don't visit them. Pretty simple.
> 
> ...



I assume forum policies/practices include being free to clarify to whom a particular post was intended as a reply, when another poster seemed to take some sort of issue with the contents of that post ( as in, "....I wasn't referring to THAT video" as *I* don't do Breitbart). I'm as aware of public forum policies/practices as most who post on them, so I assume that along with the freedom to respond ( within TOS, of course) to any comment on a forum, no matter to whom it was directed, the freedom also exists to inform another poster that I wasn't making reference to anything you have said, any assumptions you make in that regard are erroneous.
Of course, we're all free to read, or disregard any public media platform, and we all make our own choices. I don't do Facebook, Twitter use, when I can, other search engines besides Google and seldom visit You Tube. I'm glad you don't question the right of the platforms you don't agree with to choose their own content, there is that. 
The issues as I see it are entirely about the efforts of those determined to silence the voices, ruin the lives of anyone who doesn't march in lockstep with their ideas, opinions and concepts.


----------



## rgp (Jul 29, 2020)

asp3 said:


> The WHO, the CDC and the NIH are all organizations that have existed for many years and have throughout the years have provided very reliable and accurate information regarding various diseases and health related situations.  I can confidently say that they are well versed in dealing with such issues.  They all have made mistakes in the past but they have worked through their established processes to correct mistakes they made earlier.
> 
> This group of doctors are all associated with a group that put up it's website in July of this year.  They have no longevity and no history as an organization.  It almost seems as if they were created to give an opposing point of view to that of established organizations that have been doing work in the area of disease and health for many years.
> 
> ...






   "The WHO, the CDC and the NIH are all organizations that have existed for many years and have throughout the years have provided very reliable and accurate information regarding various diseases and health related situations. I can confidently say that they are well versed in dealing with such issues. They all have made mistakes in the past but they have worked through their established processes to correct mistakes they made earlier. "

  With all due respect ...... How do you know this ? What are your credentials ?


----------



## asp3 (Jul 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> "The WHO, the CDC and the NIH are all organizations that have existed for many years and have throughout the years have provided very reliable and accurate information regarding various diseases and health related situations. I can confidently say that they are well versed in dealing with such issues. They all have made mistakes in the past but they have worked through their established processes to correct mistakes they made earlier. "
> 
> With all due respect ...... How do you know this ? What are your credentials ?



Based on what I've read and seen about them.  Once again they've been around many more years and have a trail of results which have turned out to be valuable to the general public.  I'm sure you can find criticisms of them I didn't find, but the weight of their known work far exceeds that of the collection of doctors brought together recently for an opposing view.  There is a lot of information out there on the organizations.  I don't believe the group of doctors in the video have released anywhere near the amount of information on can find on the organizations I mentioned.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 29, 2020)

Because of time zone differences I have only just read this thread and my first impression is that I am impressed by the respectful tone of the discussion. Obviously there are strongly held opinions on the subject but there have been level headed, well set out responses back and forth. Long may it continue.

Now my  two cents worth. The world is on a learning curve. The future is the undiscovered country. The present is rather terrifying and the way forward is unclear. Personally, I do not think it profitable to squabble about matters medical, nor do I value commercial interests over human life so it is not surprising that I support public health policies that aim to restrict levels of infection within vulnerable communities. 

Yesterday I had a visit with my grand daughter and her adorable baby who will have his first birthday early in September. It is for them that I surrender to the sensible advice of the epidemiologists to stay home unless I have a good reason for going out. For them I will wear a mask and practise social distancing when I do go out. For them and all the other young families I will ignore spokespeople who have an agenda that is more political than scientific.

It is my thinking that right now that there is no cure for COVID 19. Nor is there a vaccine. It reminds me of my childhood when polio was a dreaded disease. It was called infantile paralysis for good reason. It was a virus and antibiotics were ineffective. There was no vaccine available back then. Some people were infected and got over it with little damage, others were crippled for life and others died because they could not breathe unless placed in an iron lung, the forerunner of  modern intubation. Some of these poor people were destined to spent the rest of their lives flat on their backs in the iron lung, looking at the world via a mirror.

An Australian nurse, Sister Kenny, had an idea for treatment of polio patients that was not a cure but which had good results as a kind of physiotherapy to restore muscle function. The medical profession pooh poohed her methods because she was only a lowly nurse. Her methods were controversial. Much later she was recognised for her efforts in recovery. 

I remember seeing children crippled by polio and I also remember the joy when vaccines were made available to all school children, at first by injection and later a different on by serum on a sugar cube. It took years to develop these vaccines. 

Today there are scientists all over the world working on developing a vaccine for corona virus, something that has never been achieved before. They are close but which one will be first on the market and which one will be the most effective in the long run is yet to be determined. At the same time, other scientists are testing various treatments that might save the lives of people who come down with severe symptoms of COVID 19. Every idea short of voodoo is worth looking at but caution must be exercised. Too many people advocating one approach over another have a vested interest in the one they are spruiking. Political advantage and/or financial gain are obvious motivations. So are crackpot philosophies. 

Me, I place my trust in those who patiently collect the data and apply the scientific method.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 29, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Because of time zone differences I have only just read this thread and my first impression is that I am impressed by the respectful tone of the discussion. Obviously there are strongly held opinions on the subject but there have been level headed, well set out responses back and forth. Long may it continue.
> 
> Now my  two cents worth. The world is on a learning curve. The future is the undiscovered country. The present is rather terrifying and the way forward is unclear. Personally, I do not think it profitable to squabble about matters medical, nor do I value commercial interests over human life so it is not surprising that I support public health policies that aim to restrict levels of infection within vulnerable communities.
> 
> ...


   I agree with what your saying, for years now I have been looking into the cannabis plant, oils etc. There were not very many honest "so called" professionals that would give out the straight deal. I found some people that for decades were using it because it works. Anti-inflammatory in a huge way, Plus a lot more, proven by those who grew it for themselves.  Unless you have a lot of letters to your name etc, you are put down and ignored.
     I am doing great since I started using the oil from cannabis , I still don't bother with the stores now that it is legal in Canada, I don't use chemicals to grow them. 
    Common sense of course is the rule.   On the vidio, show some proof, over 300 patients. Some proof.
   Time to burn this soap box....


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2020)

Wow, @Birdlady.  As a new member you sure came in with guns blazing. 
I learned a long time ago that there is no need for me to attend every argument to which I'm invited.  I'll pass on engaging with you.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wow, @Birdlady.  As a new member you sure came in with guns blazing.
> I learned a long time ago that there is no need for me to attend every argument to which I'm invited.  I'll pass on engaging with you.


Likewise, I'm sure.


StarSong said:


> Wow, @Birdlady.  As a new member you sure came in with guns blazing.
> I learned a long time ago that there is no need for me to attend every argument to which I'm invited.  I'll pass on engaging with you.


Likewise, I'm sure.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2020)

There's an echo in here.


----------



## macgeek (Jul 31, 2020)

macgeek said:


> you wont see it because google facebook youtube twitter keep censoring it. why?
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2020...rs-capitol-hill-coronavirus-press-conference/




_update: about this video I posted. maybe it is not truthful??? I'll leave everyone to make their own conclusions... clearly what my doctor said is not matching what the doctors in the video are saying. _

I asked my personal doctor of 35 years if hydroxychloroquine treats covid19... he said and I quote:

*"As of right now there is not enough medical documentation to support this."*

Still, if the information in the video were incorrect, it should not be censored.... it should be debated and talked about.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 31, 2020)

[QUOTE="macgeek, post: 1434580, member: 9218"
Still, if the information in the video were incorrect, it should not be censored.... it should be debated and talked about.
[/QUOTE]
Talked about by who?  People in general who know nothing of medicine?  Why debate ideas that are crackpot?  To waste time?  To divert from the truth?  Why discuss what you yourself label as incorrect?  It's not philosophy, it's SCIENCE.  Enough yahoos make up stuff, why encourage them?  Why give INCORRECT Ideas equal time?  Why spread Lies through the populace?  To divide them?


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 31, 2020)

smh.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

Why all this outrage about censorship, but only in this one case?  The press, the airwaves, the internet, and all the social media are being censored all the time. Even this forum has a certain degree of censorship!  Whoever is running the platform has the right to decide what to print/
air/publish, whatever.  Somehow, no one seems to be so horrified by this in general, except in this one case.  Why is that?  Because hydroxychloroquine is involved, and that has political implications?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 31, 2020)

*


----------



## Pepper (Jul 31, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> smh.


Not too hard, I hope. You might get dizzy.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 31, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, isn't that the case with just about anything?    Studies have shown:
> 
> "Coffee causes bladder cancer."   "Coffee prevents bladder cancer."   "Coffee is very high in antioxidants - even more than fruits & vegetables."
> 
> ...


Remember doctors touting which cigarettes are good for you?

You know what folks.  I just go with my gut feeling now.  I just ask myself.  What is this person's agenda that is speaking?  What's in it for him? Is it political or is it science?

And then there is wishful thinking.  People want to support some crazy idea because the devil might go away.


----------



## win231 (Jul 31, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Remember doctors touting which cigarettes are good for you?
> 
> You know what folks.  I just go with my gut feeling now.  I just ask myself.  What is this person's agenda that is speaking?  What's in it for him? Is it political or is it science?
> 
> And then there is wishful thinking.  People want to support some crazy idea because the devil might go away.


Yes, those ads:  "7 out of 10 doctors smoke Camel cigarettes."   (while they show doctors smoking).  
Dr. Oz has promoted Green Coffee for weight loss........   Pay a doctor enough; he'll say anything.


----------

